# What is sambos belt system?



## J-kid (Jan 11, 2003)

Want to know there belt system.


----------



## ace (Jan 11, 2003)

I know in Compotion They Were All Blue or All Red
Im checking into this More.
I will Rite Back Soon.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok tell me when you find it.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 12, 2003)

someone help out here!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2003)

"Unlike many modern martial arts true Russian Sambo has no belt ranking system, and as a result student and instructors alike wear the same color belt. "
http://www.frontiernet.net/~chzog/sambo.htm

"traditionally Sambo does not have belt ranks"
http://www.rus-sambo.com/starters.html


It does look like some group however do use a belt/rank system.
http://www.geocities.com/wsf4117/ranking.html


----------



## ace (Jan 28, 2003)

I know it took me forever

1- White Belt
2- Yellow
3- Green
4- Blue
5- Red
6- Black
7- Gold ( With FILA Emblem )
8- Bronze ( With FILA Emblem )
9- Silver ( With FILA Emblem )
10- Gold ( With FILA Emblem )
11- Gold ( With FILA Emblem & Honor Band )

____________________________________________________

My Info Comes From a Book Called Martial Arts
Around The World.
Sorry it took So Long.
But better Late Than Never.
:wavey:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 28, 2003)

Where'd ya find it?


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *7- Gold ( With FILA Emblem )
> 8- Bronze ( With FILA Emblem )
> 9- Silver ( With FILA Emblem )
> ...



FILA?  Like the sportswear company?

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

There is a Book Called Martial arts around the world
I got the info from there.

It's an older Book With a Great wealth of Info.

And As Far as FILA im not Sure
if it is related to the Sports were
But will Look further in to it.


----------



## Angus (Jan 29, 2003)

The weird FILA thing aside, what's the difference between the 7th belt and the 10th? They're both gold w/ emblem.


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

The Honor Band for the last one 
& ill keep checking into this


----------



## Angus (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats 11, though. I was asking between 7 and 10. There are three gold belts.


----------



## ace (Jan 29, 2003)

If i have made a mistake i will fix it
if not then im just as suprised as Uuuuuuu


----------

